# autotrail Mohican



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Can anyone help, i am looking for a connection for an external pump for a autotrail mohican its a two pronged connector ?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Have you e-mailed Auto Trail on their general enquires they will help

Best regards
Broom


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi vidal,

is it the usual circular round pin variety? if so they can be obtained from accessory shops.

cheers
simon


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

*mohican*



citroennut said:


> hi vidal,
> 
> is it the usual circular round pin variety? if so they can be obtained from accessory shops.
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon, yes its the circular round pin variety,do you know of any accessory shops in the Nottinghamshire area that may stock these?


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi, 
sorry but i'm up in ayrshire, seems i can advise on the what but not on the where :wink: 
try the yellow pages and phone before travelling a distance.
simon


----------



## Phill4282 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Reversing camera on mohican autotrail doesn't work*

:roll:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

What year is your Mohican and is it an external pump connection or the connector for an external shower ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phill4282/StewartJ

You need to check the date of the O/P I think. :wink:


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: mohican*



vidal999 said:


> citroennut said:
> 
> 
> > hi vidal,
> ...


Brownhills of Newark are your nearest dealer


----------

